# convince mother to let me get a bigger tank



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a 20 gallon, 10 gallon, and 2 gallon tank all in my room and i want to get a 29 gallon because it has the same footprint as my 20 (i have a 20 long) just taller but she always says "no!" how can i convice her to let me get a bigger tank? if i do get the 29 i would reseal my 20 and put the 10 fish in the 20 and get a frog or something for the 10 (lol)



any advice is nice!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

when i was younger i would jsut do what ever i wanted and deal wtih the consequences at a later time. If you wait for them to go out for a little bit then just go get the tank and do it, its gonna be hard for them to undo what youve done. if you need your parents to buy it for you then maybe its not gonna happen lol.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> when i was younger i would jsut do what ever i wanted and deal wtih the consequences at a later time. If you wait for them to go out for a little bit then just go get the tank and do it, its gonna be hard for them to undo what youve done. if you need your parents to buy it for you then maybe its not gonna happen lol.


*
This is what I did. Parents blew their heads when they saw a 55g empty tank in my room. I also brought home a stand for it 3 days later *r2. 

The things we do in this hobby.. I now have a 2.5g 20g and 55g .

If it is the same footprint.. Just buy the 29g anyway and replace it. It doesnt look much different from a 20g. She wont notice . My situation was different. a 55g compared to a 20g lol*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like the 'ol, It is better to ask for forgiveness than permission thingy.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i cant drive to the fish store though, i would have to convince my sister to take me and not tell my mom, hmmm


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol platty think of the look on my parents face when I brought home a 90 gallon


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i might just stay with what ive got and just get a bunch a little tanks (like that planted 2.5 gallon)


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> Lol platty think of the look on my parents face when I brought home a 90 gallon


*r2* basically dead meat if I went from 20 to 90*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

By the way, how's things going with that 55g project?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Cycling at the moment, just looks like a plain tank with eco. Give me a few more weeks and Ill set everything up . *


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

just slap her and say "IM getting this tank" or you can upgrade not add to.

My parents never gave a crap about fish tank coming in, just like i said before the electricity they used.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

my mom said i can get another 20 long to replace my one i have now wich is old and falling apart, i will then fix it w/o her knowing and put a small pet or reptile in it :O


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your Mom sounds pretty cool!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

my mom lets me have all my insane amounts of tanks for fish/reptiles. ive taken over the house. 6 snakes, 3 uras, 3 beardies, a 110, 90, 75, two 46s, a 26. lol ive paid for all of it so she doesnt care


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i pay for all of mine, i just think she doesnt want me to lose concetration on school and family


----------

